# $500 home-built sawmill ON trailer!, McHenry, MS



## gemniii (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's the blurb from Craigslist, Hattiesburg, MS
"This sawmill was a project of my husband's that he has abandoned and I want it out of my way, so I ask him what was the very minumum he would take for it. I know that the motor doesn't have many hours on it and that he paid a small fortune to have the fuel pump rebuilt. Oh, and that he ran all new hydraulic hoses, beyond that you will need to talk to him. "

So anyone in that area may make a SCORE!


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jun 17, 2011)

500$? 

i spent more than that today just on the steel for the track for my mill. wish i was closer!


----------



## gunnarfan (Jun 20, 2011)

just checked it out. looks like its been in that spot for a minute. tires look a little sunk in the ground.

not sure if its worth the tolls dragging it back to Maine.


big score for a local I'm sure! Check out the controls!


----------

